# Beethoven and Haydn comparisons



## johned (May 25, 2010)

Hi 
I am trying to find comparisons between Haydns string quartet "The Emperor," II and Beethovens No 5 mvmt II Andante con moto. 
Other than they are both theme and variation I cant find a lot of info to compare these two pieces. 
any advice would be greatly appriciated 
Kind regards 
John


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Out of curiosity, if you haven't found anything similar, why did it occur to you to compare them?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Take a look at the conductor's scores. You may find plenty of similarity in orchestration methods. For example, in Mozart Jupiter Symphony, the bassoons, oboes, and clarinets often take up the same notes, so that they didn't overpower the violin with super full chords.


----------



## johned (May 25, 2010)

I had to go to a music concert and when I told my professor the beethoven concert I was going to he told me to compare these two pieces, im just looking to try and use as many musical terms as possible to compare the two but after spending six hours listening to the two pieces while trying to research them I finally thought I would have more luck asking on here


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, gotcha. Unfortunately my Haydn SQ-foo is still weak, or I'd be glad to help (I don't even own a recording of that quartet yet!)


----------

